# 75hp snow blower



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

Found this on YouTube and thought it was funny.





Chris


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

That sure is a waste of gas and diesel


----------



## Banger (Sep 12, 2008)

LOL... Way to much time on his hands.Guy does have a sense of humor though :laughing:


----------



## WRIGHTWAY (Nov 17, 2005)

OK


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Well I guess it's faster than using the dirt bucket.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Haha. I got a good laugh out of this.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

When did they start putting 25hp engines in those little blowers?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

2COR517;880395 said:


> When did they start putting 25hp engines in those little blowers?


I'm pretty sure he's adding the skid steer's motor into the equation too.

I think the guys a poser: he can't be from WI, there's no mention to beer in that whole video!


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

jomama45;880419 said:


> I'm pretty sure he's adding the skid steer's motor into the equation too.
> 
> *I think the guys a poser: he can't be from WI, there's no mention to beer in that whole video*!


Now thats funny. I dont care who you are.

Chris


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

jomama45;880419 said:


> I'm pretty sure he's adding the skid steer's motor into the equation too.


That's what I thought at first, but then he referred to it as a three motor setup.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

jomama45;880419 said:


> I'm pretty sure he's adding the skid steer's motor into the equation too.
> 
> I think the guys a poser: he can't be from WI, there's no mention to beer in that whole video!


Didnt you hear when he got in the cab... You could hear him kicking empty beer cans out of the way...


----------



## hockeypro1411 (Dec 13, 2008)

Looks like it worked like crap.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

lmao ppl have too much time and creativity


----------



## UTAH (Feb 21, 2009)

Here's a related video that came up. Even more useless, and funny.


----------



## Banger (Sep 12, 2008)

^^^ Now thats cool right there! I could do my patio from my recliner if I had one of them:laughing: Just needs a set of wings!!


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;879982 said:


> Well I guess it's faster than using the dirt bucket.


I thought it was supposed to be faster with a bucket?
:laughing:


----------

